# برنامج جميل لحل المسائل الرياضيه Math Cad



## ود مهلة (2 يناير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

إخوتي في الله اقدم لكم برنامج الرياضيات الشهير Math Cad

وارجو ان ينال إعجابكم 

وشكرا

:20::20::20:

http://www.mediafire.com/?y2jjomxziz0​


----------



## samerwnos (2 يناير 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------

